# Told through the horses point of view THE BRUMBY KING please read and comment



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I breathed heavily, knowing the time was soon, the time he would come and rule the wild brumbies, my son. 
I have not always been a wild brumby, I used to have a master, but Jupiter, the Brumby King came and took me away. I wanted to stay with my master, but as much as I tried to resist, I couldn’t, he was too strong and intelligent.
I fought it for a long time, but then realised I wanted to stay more then ever. I wanted to stay with my new herd, which I was now the head off, and I wanted to stay with Jupiter.
I looked up lovingly at him, and he touched his nose to my bulging belly and whickered softly. I tried to wicker back, but all that came out was a weak snort.
Then I felt a pain, a strong pain… I whinnied loudly now, and suddenly, a small weak whinny answered me. I looked around, and there, in a small wet pile on the dusty ground lay my beautiful baby boy, the new prince of the highlands, dear little footloose. 
I could tell instantly he was different, he had the look in his eyes, and he was alert and aware.

After many hours, we walked outside of our little cave and showed little footloose the outside world, he ran around and chased the kangaroos, Jupiter joined in the running and exploring too, and watching the two of them together was beautiful.
Footloose obviously looked up to Jupiter, seeing him not as a father but as a hero. 

I took Footloose back to the herd and noticed how much the others all ready respected him, running over to him as if he were already king, the other foals loved him too.
While he ran off playing I nuzzled Jupiter, and thought about what the next few years would bring… 



not finished yet


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Very good! I love all your stories.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

GRRRREAT!!!!! Good Job!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i'll probably continue to write it. But not for a while.

I still have a loooooooooooong way to go on my poppy story 

i have added more BTW so please read!


----------

